# Saving combining fat



## agmccall (Jan 26, 2017)

Like most of the folks here that eat bacon, I keep a jar on my stove to save my drippings.

I recently watched a youtube video about saving fat. what she does is put the fat in water and boils it, this causes the solids to drop into the water, then lets the fat harden and heats it up to remove any leftover water then just put in jars and it will keep for months or longer.

My question is can fats be combined. I have my bacon drippings but also in fridge, I have some turkey fat leftover from Thanksgiving as well as some chicken fat. I would like to process all that fat and jar it up

Thanks

Al


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

agmccall said:


> Like most of the folks here that eat bacon, I keep a jar on my stove to save my drippings.
> 
> I recently watched a youtube video about saving fat. what she does is put the fat in water and boils it, this causes the solids to drop into the water, then lets the fat harden and heats it up to remove any leftover water then just put in jars and it will keep for months or longer.
> 
> ...


Good question,

We put our bacon fat in single serve plastic containers then use it when cooking other meals, especially steaks.

The old-timers used to put all their drippings on the stove in a coffee can and added and subtracted from the can accordingly. I may try and "can" up some bacon grease one day.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

I keep ours in a tin can by the stove, but not for consumption. If for some rare reason I can't get the fire burning (wet or green wood) I'll wipe some down the side of a piece and it's flame on!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

MountainGirl said:


> I keep ours in a tin can by the stove, but not for consumption. If for some rare reason I can't get the fire burning (wet or green wood) I'll wipe some down the side of a piece and it's flame on!


 Show wife this post. prove I am not the only one that does this. And it keeps it out of septic system


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

I seem to remember hearing somewhere that someone freezes their bacon fat in ice cube trays and uses the cubes for cooking.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I'm a fan of bacon grease. I'm just not sure I want to mix it with anything else that would alter the flavor.


----------



## Beechnut (Sep 6, 2020)

MountainGirl said:


> I keep ours in a tin can by the stove, but not for consumption. If for some rare reason I can't get the fire burning (wet or green wood) I'll wipe some down the side of a piece and it's flame on!


Oh hell no! That's when I grab the cooking oil and soak some kindling in it for half an hour and then grab my propane torch from my wife's baking cabinet and use that to light it up. You're commiting a terrible sin wasting bacon grease like that.

As to the OP you are rendering lard and canning it using an old method that is no longer approved. The choice is yours of course, but I prefer to stick to approved ways now and know how to do things the old way also just in case we ever have an event the knocks up back to 19th century living and I have to grow my beard out and join the Amish.

I'd suggest saving bacon and sausage grease (strain into small metal coffee cans or bowl and refridgerate) to use for things like frying eggs or veggies (especially cabbage) in to add flavor. A spoonful of either into a pot of beans or rice is always nice too.

As to mixing your fats you could. I don't see what it would hurt, but I keep mine seperate and use them when making bone broth. even though you skim the hardened fat off before reheating the broth for canning it does seem to give a much richer broth.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Beechnut said:


> Oh hell no! That's when I grab the cooking oil and soak some kindling in it for half an hour and then grab my propane torch from my wife's baking cabinet and use that to light it up. You're commiting a terrible sin wasting bacon grease like that.
> 
> As to the OP you are rendering lard and canning it using an old method that is no longer approved. The choice is yours of course, but I prefer to stick to approved ways now and know how to do things the old way also just in case we ever have an event the knocks up back to 19th century living and I have to grow my beard out and join the Amish.
> 
> ...


When you are a truly manly man or a true mountain girl, you consume so much bacon that there is plenty of bacon grease to go around for many purposes. If you don't have enough for all things, then you are not eating enough bacon. It will also help you grow that beard, when the time comes. :tango_face_wink:

To the OP, you probably could combine fats, but I wouldn't. Keep separate fats for separate purposes.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

There is a direct correlation between saving fat drippings and being fat.


----------

